# Cata !!! j'ai effacé le contenu de mon ipod



## Max777 (14 Juin 2006)

Salut

Gros probleme, j'ai efface par erreur le contenu de mon ipod dans itunes !!! et j'ai pas les copies sur le disque dur de mon mac.

Comme mon ipod c'est un disque dur il existe surment un programme sur mac pour récupérer ce qui a été effacé sur un disque dur ! C'est un effacement récent il date de ce matin, j'ai pas formaté bien entendu, juste effacer.

MERCI de votre aide !!!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Juin 2006)

Comment tu t'es débrouillé, ça s'efface pas comme ça ?
Si tu as effacé en même temps le contenu du dossier iTunes, je doute que tu puisse récuperer grand chose.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juin 2006)

Max777 a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Gros probleme, j'ai efface par erreur le contenu de mon ipod dans itunes !!! et j'ai pas les copies sur le disque dur de mon mac.
> 
> ...


 
va faire un tour par là, on ne sait jamais......

dis nous quoi


à +


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2006)

Datarescue

En serrant bien les fesses ça peut marcher...


----------



## NED (15 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Datarescue
> 
> En serrant bien les fesses ça peut marcher...



Ouaip en serrant bien alors...
Parceque DATARESCUE j'ai déjà essayé et j'ai récupéré un fichier tout naze sur la totalité d'un équivalent de 150 meg perdus.

Mais bon...essaye quand même.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2006)

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/23106


----------



## Max777 (15 Juin 2006)

c'est bon les gars, en fait quand j'ai effacé ma bibliothèque le contenu était dans la corbeille !  9Go 

Trop content. :love:

Je vais graver ma musique sur un dvd maintenant.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Juin 2006)

Ouf, quelle chance, c'est pas évident de retrouver des fichiers comme ça au bout de deux jours quand ils sont planqués au fin fond de ton système....


----------



## tantoillane (16 Juin 2006)

Max777 a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon les gars, en fait quand j'ai effacé ma bibliothèque le contenu était dans la corbeille !  9Go
> 
> Trop content. :love:
> 
> Je vais graver ma musique sur un dvd maintenant.



Je sais pas ce que tu avais fumé, ou bu, ce jour là, pour ne même plus te rappeler les messages d'iTunes.


----------



## HmJ (16 Juin 2006)

... moralite, adeptes du vidage de la corbeille... ne la videz pas trop souvent !


----------



## Max777 (16 Juin 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas ce que tu avais fumé, ou bu, ce jour là, pour ne même plus te rappeler les messages d'iTunes.



ça m'arrive très souvent de pas être dans mon état normal. :rateau:

En fait j'avais utilisé senuti pour récupérer mes mp3 sur un ipod, et je me suis mélangé les pinceau, je sais pas comment, et j'ai tout mis à la poubelle.


----------



## tantoillane (16 Juin 2006)

Max777 a dit:
			
		

> ça m'arrive très souvent de pas être dans mon état normal. :rateau:
> 
> En fait j'avais utilisé senuti pour récupérer mes mp3 sur un ipod, et je me suis mélangé les pinceau, je sais pas comment, et j'ai tout mis à la poubelle.




Plus de peur que de mal, c'est l'essentiel,


----------



## Max777 (16 Juin 2006)

grosse frayeur ! Je me voyais encore passer des nuits blanches à réencoder ma musique. :hein:


----------

